# Rena air pumps



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, was wondering if anyone had the Rena 400 and could tell me if the are indeed QUIET and if they liked them or not. I am in the market for an air pump for my 125G tank and would like something quiet with dual outlets.

D


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 400 that I just put in my fish room that runs 5 20ish gallon tanks no problem .
I had a top fin 8000 in there but hum drove me nuts. I find the rena to be very quiet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

With bigger pump. You may consider bleeding off excess air as a mean of controlling the air into your tank. Restricting the push of the diaphragm will make the pump hums and shorten the life of the diaphragm as well.

I found the Whisper very quiet as well. Put them on a foam or hang them on a net will also cut of the echo (resonance) through the hard surface they sit on.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

i have tried many different airpums over the few years i have been in the hobby such as marina,tetra,topfin,silent air,fusion air.

none of them are that quiet or last as long as a rena

i have 17 aquariums running at the moment,and 15 rena airpumps.(i dont use any other brand anymore)


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Rena it is then, thanks!

D


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had the opposite experience. 

My Rena airpump's screws became loose and started humming really loudly. I had to tighten it every week or so. I ended up giving up and purchased a fusion airpump. I find the fusion to be way quieter and last longer. I think they were cheaper too?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

fusion pumps are the quietest I've ever used.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

never had that problem but i do check my equipment multiple times a week just to make sure everything is running good.so it would never get a chance for the 'screws to come lose and make noise'

this may be a long term problem if you dont want to check out you equipment once inawhile

thank you for bringing this to my attention jkam


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Sprucegruve said:


> this may be a long term problem if you dont want to check out you equipment once inawhile
> 
> thank you for bringing this to my attention jkam


yeah, I think it happened to loosen from the vibrations it sends off. Most of my equipment is dead silent, so it's easy to tell once something is making noise. I do check my equipment, just not the screws haha.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've pretty much tried them all and will only run fusions now. I find them not only dead silent, but you can't beat the price.


----------

